# Washing fabric (trainers) prior to Gtechniq I1 application



## 1ntense (Feb 19, 2010)

Ive just bought a bottle of Gtechiq I1 Smart Fabric and want to do some trainers that have some mileage on them lol. Ive just done 2 pairs of my gfs new kicks but want to reapply to my older ones that could do with a fresh coat.

Any ideas on how best to clean them prior to applications? I would like to deodorise them as well and have heard of putting baking soda in them and putting them in the freezer?

What would be the best way to clean them prior to applying the I1 please?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Never done it myself but I know some people who put trainers in the washing machine.

Failing that g101 seems to clean everything else so why not give it a try on your trainers!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've put trainers in the washer before, just make sure it's not too hot or they could shrink or any glue can melt. Best to put them in an old pillow case too.
Our old machine used to have a programme specifically for trainers.


----------



## 1ntense (Feb 19, 2010)

OK, washing machine in a pillow case it is then


----------

